# Anesthesia Modifier "AA"



## dchenkin

Hi all,

I am a newbie and need some info regarding mod -AA.
1) I notice that this particular modifier is not in the CPT book modifier list but only in the HCPCS book. Does that mean it can only be used with HCPCS codes? If so can you provide an example of a code?
2) The mod is defined as "Anesthesia Services Performed Personally by Anesthesiologist". Since the presumption is that an anesthesiologist will always be the primary person to administer anesthesia, under what conditions would the -AA mod be required?
3) Does the use of this modifier by an anesthesiologist employed by an ASC have any effect on the fee an ASC can receive?

Thanks in advance.
David


----------



## ALALA

dchenkin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a newbie and need some info regarding mod -AA.
> 1) I notice that this particular modifier is not in the CPT book modifier list but only in the HCPCS book. Does that mean it can only be used with HCPCS codes? If so can you provide an example of a code?
> 2) The mod is defined as "Anesthesia Services Performed Personally by Anesthesiologist". Since the presumption is that an anesthesiologist will always be the primary person to administer anesthesia, under what conditions would the -AA mod be required?
> 3) Does the use of this modifier by an anesthesiologist employed by an ASC have any effect on the fee an ASC can receive?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> David



David,
1) AA is usually used for Medicare cases billed w/ time.  Check your CMS manual.  
2) Sometimes a CRNA or resident may perform the anesthesia requiring other Q- modifiers.  AA is only for the anesthesiologist, not for CRNA, etc.
3) the AA modifier should not affect the fee for the ASC.  It's a different fee schedule from that of the Anesthesiologist.

To get more info, I would suggest posting your question in the Anesthesia forum, too.


----------



## LisaAlonso23

The AA modifier is used for all payers on claims when the anesthesiologist worked the case alone. The AA modifier is exclusive to anesthesia claims. 


Some others frequently used are:

QY = Anesthesia worked with a CRNA
QX = CRNA worked with an anesthesiologist
QZ = CRNA worked without medical direction by a physician


----------



## BenCrocker

And then there are the modifiers for overseeing multiple procedures at the same time etc...


----------



## dchenkin

Much obliged for the feedback. It was very helpful.


----------

